# Thoughts on IWC Portuguese Yacht Club



## Mockingbird (Nov 1, 2009)

What are your thoughts on this watch? I find it visually beautiful, with the red hand and simpler chrono dial, in addition to the white dial and the rubber strap that perfectly suits it. Personally I find the size a little large, (45mm diameter), but I've never handled it in person so I can't speak on that. (I have smaller wrists) The size and the price (12k! <|) are the real turnoffs I have to the watch. I could excuse the size if the watch was 6k or 7 (It doesn't even have the 7 day movement for chrissakes!) and I could probably excuse the price if it had the 7k movement and was smaller (42mm or smaller).

What are your thoughts on this watch?

Here's your obligatory pic:


----------



## Alon (Aug 5, 2006)

I am not objective, because I am a huge Portuguese fan (and I am a jeweler, but let's factor this out  ). Many waited a long time for a water proof Portuguese and here it is. I have tried it on several times, even changed several straps (regular alligator, big pilot strap, Top Gun strap and buffolo) and I am in love...

Several IWC Fans tried it on during our annual IWC Show we organized, see some snap shots here: http://acejewelers.wordpress.com/2010/03/09/review-iwc-novelty-show-2010-at-ace-dik/

I agree with you about the size... I usually stop at 42,5mm, but since the lunette is so thin (like all Portuguese), it is acceptable. It is rather thick, but then again, it is more a casual watch, than a dress watch, so we can go thicker, right?!

Concerning the movement, this is the first manufacture chronograph movement IWC designed and produced and it is really good (8000 base calibre)! First of all is has the shock-absorber and pellaton winding system. And, what I love about it, like Patek, this chrono has the seconds and minute hands of the chronograph on one pinion. Therefore the protect the Portuguese Chrono identity of the sub dials vertically above each other.

It retails here in NL for EUR 9.750,--, although it is still a lot of money, in my opinion it is a very good price point for such an innovative manufacture watch...

Any other thoughts out there?


----------



## Mockingbird (Nov 1, 2009)

alon said:


> I am not objective, because I am a huge Portuguese fan (and I am a jeweler, but let's factor this out  ). Many waited a long time for a water proof Portuguese and here it is. I have tried it on several times, even changed several straps (regular alligator, big pilot strap, Top Gun strap and buffolo) and I am in love...
> 
> Several IWC Fans tried it on during our annual IWC Show we organized, see some snap shots here: http://acejewelers.wordpress.com/2010/03/09/review-iwc-novelty-show-2010-at-ace-dik/
> 
> ...


I can agree with you on most terms there, but I'm a very small wristed man, and probably wouldn't be able to wear it at all sadly. I'm actually a huge fan of this movement because it's an evolution of the old pocket watch movements, and the totalizer with the minutes/hours is brilliant but I believe they should've added the 7 day power reserve to make it really worth the money.


----------



## richard20 (May 13, 2010)

I think it looks superb - i also prefer the white face version, even though i normally go for black face watches. But, as some of the other comments - the size would be too big for me - but i think it is a great addition to the IWC family. (the cost puts me off too). I'll stick with my pilot chrono fo now...


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

alon said:


> Any other thoughts out there?


Overall, I like it. I think it's nice to see a nautically inspired watch that isn't a diver.

As far as the size is concerned....I agree, it does seem a bit large. However, if you keep in mind it's intended purpose(sailing), I think a larger case works better. It's sort of like with diving, you need at-a-glance legibility plus the larger case is scaled better when you're wearing an exposure suit.


----------



## Carrera 3 (Nov 9, 2008)

It's too big in my opinion. A very attractive watch on display but it'll definitely look odd on my wrist for daily wear.

I feel that it's a burden if it's too big for the wrist.


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

It's a big beautiful watch but I prefer the Portofinos.


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

I think it looks great. I haven't seen it in real life yet and I wonder how it fits my wrist :think:.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## SECRET M (Oct 21, 2009)

just received mine. it is larger than i thought, but it's very clean. the overall look is very subtle in public until someone realizes what it is. 

now my boss thinks he pays me too much :-d


----------



## Mockingbird (Nov 1, 2009)

SECRET M said:


> just received mine. it is larger than i thought, but it's very clean. the overall look is very subtle in public until someone realizes what it is.
> 
> now my boss thinks he pays me too much :-d


Hahaha! Mind posting some wrist shots?


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

I love everything about this watch except the name of it. Yacht Club reminds me of a budget clothing brand put out by Sears.


----------



## dol (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow saw this watch yesterday and it is absolutely beautiful!
Fitted my rather thin wrist surprisingly good. The strap is also nice. Less lumpy compared to my Tag Link Chrono. Gave me immediate cravings..

Noticed one thing to my dealer's awry. When I pounded it against the table (on its side) the Chronometer started ticking!!! Do you think this a) normal for a watch which is not charged? b) points to a defect? c) design mistake?

Also thought the charging flywheel was rather sluggish/inert. Almost if it was too light! 

Almost scared to wear such a "loud!" and beautiful watch, might put my customers off. What about crime?  Tag Link Crono or Mark XVI are more discreet watche


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

Im not a fan. I like the standard Portuguese Chrono so much better. A Portuguese isn't meant to be a diving watch, it's a nicer, dressier watch. If you want a dive watch get a Breitling Superocean or a Rolex Seadweller. Heck for that price you could get a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms!


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

If I had a yacht and belonged to a club, I guess I'd get one. But I have a kayak, so I'll stick with my Planet Ocean. Honestly, something about bigger and "blingier" watches just aren't for me. A little too pretentious, or maybe I'm just jealous, I don't know. I love the Port Chrono, but this one? No thanks.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

I like the watch but when it was first announced and some say it might replace the Portuguese line, I was mad. It didn't do the line justice even though I liked it. Now that it is another line, it really is a pretty nice watch. Price is a bit much though, there are certainly other watches that attracts me more at the same price range. Then factor in the large size and my tiny wrist, it really isn't going to be in my wrist in the future.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

It is a quite nice and innovative watch


----------



## Lilhoody (Jan 3, 2008)

I really like the watch and as others have said, I too prefer the whit face. Would love to see pictures and certainly one in person.
There is something just so subtle about such a high-end watch on a rubber strap. It is the Portuguese for the nonconformist.


----------



## PSV (May 19, 2009)

I had the opportunity to try on the Yacht Club Chrono yesterday. From the photos, I'd always thought I'd like the white dial better but in real life I much prefer the black dial, especially with the white boarder it gives a je-ne-sais-quoi-retro impression. 

The attention to detail on the watch is just stunning. Finally a Porto which has sufficient lume on the hands.

The real show-stopper is the size. 45.4mm is just way too big for something like this. It kills it for me, it just doesn't look classy and this kills it for me. I tried it on next to a Rolex Daytona white gold panda (yummie!) which comes out looking a bit too small, but the YC Chrono is definitely too big (and I'm 185cm/6'1" so not exactly a petite person), heck, it even makes my Rolex Deepsea seem like a reasonable watch...


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

jobryan said:


> Im not a fan. I like the standard Portuguese Chrono so much better. A Portuguese isn't meant to be a diving watch, it's a nicer, dressier watch.<snip>


Indeed, it's no diving watch with a WR rating of just 60 meter, but I can certainly see myself navigating a nice yacht with this beauty on my wrist, without being afraid that it would get ruined by the occasional spray.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## zambo (Sep 23, 2006)

FlyPenFly said:


> I love everything about this watch except the name of it. Yacht Club reminds me of a budget clothing brand put out by Sears.


FlyPenFly

This name represents one of the most iconic IWC's of the 70's - pellaton winding system and shock absorbers in a c8541b movement (in some peoples minds the best hour/minute/second/date automatic movement of the era).

It was (and to IWC collectors still is) one of the finest IWC's to collect in a dress/sports cross-over watch of that period.

So to someone of a certain age/knowledge of vintage IWC, this Portuguese with it's features, fits that name. Personally, it doesn't for me, because I am not sure you need to screw with the Portuguese "brand" within the IWC stable to make an additional statement about the watch, but that just my view.


----------



## sharkman1234 (Apr 26, 2010)

PSV said:


> I had the opportunity to try on the Yacht Club Chrono yesterday. From the photos, I'd always thought I'd like the white dial better but in real life I much prefer the black dial, especially with the white boarder it gives a je-ne-sais-quoi-retro impression.
> 
> The attention to detail on the watch is just stunning. Finally a Porto which has sufficient lume on the hands.
> 
> The real show-stopper is the size. 45.4mm is just way too big for something like this. It kills it for me, it just doesn't look classy and this kills it for me. I tried it on next to a Rolex Daytona white gold panda (yummie!) which comes out looking a bit too small, but the YC Chrono is definitely too big (and I'm 185cm/6'1" so not exactly a petite person), heck, it even makes my Rolex Deepsea seem like a reasonable watch...


I also thought I would prefer the white dial, but found the simplicity and presence of the large black matte dial quite pleasing. Pleasing enough to pick it up. For sure the watch has some degree of bling to it that is not found in, say, my 7 Day, but isn't that the point of this watch?

Size? I'm definitely pushing the envelope here. Especially with the closed end and somewhat bulky rubber strap. There are alligator straps available "on request" and mine should arrive next week. I have no doubt that will be my preferred look - dark chocolate alligator on the black dial YC.

I'm as sucker for black dial watches with dark brown straps.


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Tried it on at an AD, too big for me and the date Feels like a minus to me on this watch. Also the movement is very nice but still exhibits second hand jump about 40% of the time.


----------



## sharkman1234 (Apr 26, 2010)

FlyPenFly said:


> Tried it on at an AD, too big for me and the date Feels like a minus to me on this watch. Also the movement is very nice but still exhibits second hand jump about 40% of the time.


I'm not here to justify the YC, I'm a devote believer in individual prefernce. FPF does the mere presence of the date on the dial off put you or something about the particular date window/font/color used? Just wondering.

Yes the center chrono hand does jump to one second once the 2 pusher is activated. All my chronos with center second hands do this. I always assumed it was to compensate for the reaction lag time in activating the 2 pusher. If I am timing something, by the time I start to and then fully depress the 2 pusher, whether I realize it or not, I've already wasted 1 second. I see the event and start to activate the pusher (simple perception/reaction time- "reflex" reaction time - is 3/4 /second). Then by the time I've fully depressed the pusher, about one second has elapsed since my perception of the event to time. That's true even where my finger is poised on the the pusher when the event is perceived visually or audibly.

While I deal frequently with human perception/reaction times, I am still a watch movement novice. Is there no real reason for the second "jump" other than it being an artifact of the movement?


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, dial feels unbalanced with the date window, cheapens it for some reason IMO.

Vertical clutch chronos like the Piguet 1185 or Omega 3313 do not exhibit the second hand jump.


----------



## sharkman1234 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info about the vertical clutch. I had 2 Speedys but never paid much attention - they've since been sold. The only other Omegas I have left are non-chronos.

I'm biased about date windows - I think the presence of them on every watch I've owned (except a Chronomaster I traded in on a different model Chronomaster) has atrophied the "date lobe" of my brain. I sign and date about 100 things a day, and check my watch at least 20 of those times. I simply must have one, so I am not the right person to pass on the aesthetics issue.


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

If you sign and date things 100 times a day, one would assume after the first time you checked it, you would remember. If you do reference the date that frequently, it would seem you would be always mentally aware what the date is. 

I think the date function is more useful for those who do not check the date often.


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

If you sign and date things 100 times a day, one would assume after the first time you checked it, you would remember. If you do reference the date that frequently, it would seem you would be always mentally aware what the date is. 

I think the date function is more useful for those who do not check the date often.


----------



## sharkman1234 (Apr 26, 2010)

FlyPenFly said:


> If you sign and date things 100 times a day, one would assume after the first time you checked it, you would remember. If you do reference the date that frequently, it would seem you would be always mentally aware what the date is.
> 
> I think the date function is more useful for those who do not check the date often.


If? Yeah, that's what I do - post crazy untrue stuff on watch forums. o|

Or perchance other things or simply more important to me to care about minutia, especially when that minutia is readily available on my wrist.

BTW have you seen the date window on the YC - as "if" in person. It's tiny. But it's presence does balance the branding at 9. "If" you know what I mean.


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Didn't mean to imply that you didn't, just phrasing the case.


----------



## john123 (May 29, 2010)

FlyPenFly said:


> If you sign and date things 100 times a day, one would assume after the first time you checked it, you would remember. If you do reference the date that frequently, it would seem you would be always mentally aware what the date is.
> 
> I think the date function is more useful for those who do not check the date often.


It's ok that you don't care for the YC, but was there really reason for you to insult Shark like that? I don't think his point is that he is not intelligent enough to remember the date, but more that it is a habit for him to look at the date window on his watch multiple times a day. I do the same thing (although probably only 4-5 times a day).

We should be able to express our likes/dislikes of different watches on this forum without attacking others.


----------



## lbj_19 (Oct 20, 2010)

the white dial is a stunner. it caught my eye once I saw it in my local AD but the price really turned me off. I think this should have been priced lower than the 5001. IMO the 5001 is the creme dela creme of the portuguese line.


----------



## Sindel72 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm a Portuguese fan and I had the 7 days (white dial-blue spades) as the holy grail...until I had the chance to try the white version of the YC Chrono. I didn't feel, as some others have stated, that the 45mm is too much, and I didn't find it heavy (the rubber strap had a lot to do with that).
Of course the price is a stopper, but it's a great watch, in my opinion.


----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)

IWC has a remarkable variety of looks in their various watches. I tend to like the Portuguese line very much, and little else. Just my taste....

That said, I don't feel that the new Yacht Club has the same kind of understated elegance as the rest of the Portuguese line; to me, in the flesh, it has more of the blingy feel of a Breitling than it does to any other member of the Portuguese line. I was in an AD on Saturday (my wife and I each bought an IWC), and I was again struck by how much the Yacht Club doesn't do it for me, while I think the Portuguese Chrono Automatic and the Portuguese Auto (7-day) are so lovely.

Just my $.02; different strokes....


----------

